# Getting use to her top knot!! YAY!!



## samanthas004 (Sep 23, 2013)

This was my second attempt at a top knot on my little Yuki. I never thought I could love someone (outside of my hubby & kids) so much.



































And a bonus pic of my Yuki and daughter. My daughter swears she's a bunny.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww Yuki looks so cute !!!! Yes just keep at it, and she'll be used to it in no time!! Your little girl is adorable as well!!!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Such great photos 

Yes... these fluffs are so lovable


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Yuki is so cute and so is your daughter! So is Yuki going as a bunny for halloween ? You did a great job.


----------



## samanthas004 (Sep 23, 2013)

mdbflorida said:


> Yuki is so cute and so is your daughter! So is Yuki going as a bunny for halloween ? You did a great job.


Thank you for the compliments and that's exactly what Yuki's going to be for Halloween. My daughter that's in the picture is going to be a cat and my oldest daughter will be a puppy. We're going with an animal theme this year.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

She looks adorable. Your little girl is right...in that last pic she really does look like the worlds cutest bunny  !


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Love the pics! Yuk I and your daughter are adorable


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

She's a doll!


----------



## dmsl (Jan 26, 2013)

My 8 yr old daughter does the EXACT same thing!!! hahaha~


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Yuki is so cute! She has a great little top knot already!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Awww, what a cute baby topknot! :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub:YUKI, YOU ARE JUST THE CUTEST:tender: IN YOUR TOPKNOT:wub: I CAN UNDERSTAD WHY YOU ARE SO IN LOVE WITH HER, WHO WOULDN'T BE


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Yuki and your daughter are both adorable! Good job on the top knot!


----------



## samanthas004 (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks you guys!!! ;-)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Awe puppy! So so cute... your daughter is adorable as well.


----------

